# And so it begins (2014)



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

More


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice, WC! That celtic cross is lovely.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love it Trevor! Very cool tombstones and very nice webbing, looks like your spiders are working overtime. Happy Halloween!:kisskin:


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks good. "hugh jass" lol


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks really good! May the Foggers work all night, the flood lamps stay lit, and the screams last all night!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You always have such a great setup


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Coolio!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice! The Celtic cross is awesome!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nicely done!
Very creepy atmosphere


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. It rained quite a bit here but for those TOT's that braved the weather, they received double the treats this year since we knew our numbers would be down.


----------

